# Tayda Drill Template tool



## Robert (May 18, 2021)

Is anyone able to select an enclosure _other than _the 125B using the Tayda Drill Template tool?





						Tayda Electronics Drill
					

Tayda Electronics Drill Designer for custom enclosures.




					drill.taydakits.com
				




I've used this previously to mock up 1590BB designs, but for some reason now I can't change the enclosure type...


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 18, 2021)

Nope, doesn't give me any options either.
Maybe they changed it to be dependent per order? (I tried with an older order # but to no avail, but might be because that's already been done.)


----------



## Robert (May 18, 2021)

I tried the same thing. 

I'll shoot Hugo an email and see what's up.   I was just getting started working out coordinates for all the templates!


----------



## beachbum (May 19, 2021)

I just did one and I was only able to change it to another size once I had the specific product in an 'open' order. Size changed automatically with the selected order product ID code.


----------



## finebyfine (May 19, 2021)

beachbum said:


> I just did one and I was only able to change it to another size once I had the specific product in an 'open' order. Size changed automatically with the selected order product ID code.



This was gonna be my guess on how it works now since the uv printing upload part had changed in the same way


----------



## Robert (May 19, 2021)

That makes sense. 

They must have just changed it because I used the tool for a 1590BB and 125B (before ordering) when working on the Low Tide and Dual Loop Switcher pedals.


----------



## spi (May 19, 2021)

That's too bad, because I used this for the first time in my last order.  I spent a lot of time setting up coordinates before the order.  If I hadn't been able to do that, I probably wouldn't have tried to use their service because I wouldn't have confidence in the plan.


----------



## finebyfine (May 19, 2021)

This is the hole designer source on github that Tayda uses for anyone interested.


----------



## WheatAndBarley (Jun 10, 2021)

any update on this? I've been holding off doing an order since I'd like to use the custom drill for the two low tide builds I have in the 1590BB size. It still only lets you select 125b.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jun 11, 2021)

It works after about 15 minutes. I did a couple of recent drill orders, including the Low Tide, and it just needed that time to process my order and get it ready for the UV print/custom drill setup.


----------



## ColorMeBaddFann (Nov 9, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> It works after about 15 minutes. I did a couple of recent drill orders, including the Low Tide, and it just needed that time to process my order and get it ready for the UV print/custom drill setup.


Any chance you'd be willing to share the drill tool template for the low tide on tayda?


----------



## caiofilipini (Nov 9, 2021)

ColorMeBaddFann said:


> Any chance you'd be willing to share the drill tool template for the low tide on tayda?



I got them from here:






						Low Tide Modulator - Tayda Drill Coordinates
					

Low Tide Modulator Drill Coordinates for Tayda Custom Drill Service Enclosure size: 1590BB  Note: The diameters listed are for a raw aluminum enclosure.   Add 0.2mm to all diameters for powdercoated enclosure.  SIDE A ------------ X = -8.3 Y = -21.3 D = 6.4  (5mm LED lens, adjust accordingly)  X...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------

